# Eure Meinung zu meiner PC-Konfi



## Santii89 (30. November 2019)

Moin Leude,

ich würde gerne eure Meinungen zu meiner Konfi siehe unten hören oder lieber den Kickass-Deal von Mifcom?

https://www.mifcom.de/kickass-deal-core-i7-9700k-rtx-2070-id10986

Ich möchte damit für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet sein. Meine Motivation sind Gaming auf WQHD inkl. Streaming, sowie Youtube-Videos erstellen/bearbeiten etc.

Danke schon mal für euer Feedback (Y)

- Gehäuse: Aerocool RGB Gaming-Tower PLAYA
- Netzteil: Corsair RM750x 750 Watt (80+ Gold)
- Mainboard: Asus Prime X570-P, AMD X570
- Prozessor:  AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
- Cooler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
- Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4-RAM PC-3200 (2x 8GB) / Marken: Corsair Vengeance / G.Skill Aegis / Crucial Ballistix 
 - Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce RTX2080S 8GB, Palit Super GameRock
-  M.2 / Optane: NVME M.2 SSD 1TB Patriot Viper VPN100
- Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit

*Preis: 1880€*

Monitor: 1 x MSI LED-Monitor (2560x1440, WQHD, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144Hz) »MAG271CQR-003DE«


Alternativ würde es noch folgende Monitore in meine Auswahl schaffen.

MSI LED-Monitor (2560x1440, WQHD, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144Hz) »Optix AG32CQ-8015«
https://www.otto.de/p/msi-led-monitor-2560x1440-wqhd-1-ms-reaktionszeit-144hz-optix-ag32cq-8015-681003204/?variationId=681003205#variationId=681003205


MSI LED-Monitor (3440x1440, UWQHD, 8 ms Reaktionszeit, 100Hz) »Optix MAG341CQ«
https://www.otto.de/p/msi-led-monitor-3440x1440-uwqhd-8-ms-reaktionszeit-100hz-optix-mag341cq-792206664/?variationId=792206665#variationId=792206665


----------



## Santii89 (30. November 2019)

Keiner von den lieben Lesern eine Meinung? 
Ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung von PC`s und würde mich über Meinungen freuen, da ich keine 2000+€ ausgeben möchte um mich nachher über einen Fehler meinerseits zu ärgern.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Keiner von den lieben Lesern eine Meinung?



Warte doch erstmal die Pausen ab, der Post ist doch noch Jung.
Das was als erstes Auffällt ist das Netzteil, viel zu viel die 750 Watt. Geh mal hier in den bequiet Watt Rechner. Selbst wenn da noch etwas zukommt, absolut Maximal 600 Watt reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. November 2019)

Der Mifcom Fertig-PC ist schon gut so. 
Bei deinem ist das Netzteil etwas überdimensioniert. Zwischen 550 und 650 Watt reicht völlig. 

Zu den Monitoren kann ich wenig sagen, wenn es einer von denen sein soll, dann muss dein Geschmack entscheiden. Leider steht bei denen nicht, was für ein Display sie verwenden.



Batze schrieb:


> Warte doch erstmal die Pausen ab, der Post ist doch noch Jung.
> Das was als erstes Auffällt ist das Netzteil, viel zu viel die 750 Watt. Geh mal hier in den bequiet Watt Rechner. Selbst wenn da noch etwas zukommt, absolut Maximal 600 Watt reichen vollkommen aus.


Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. Ich esse nur gerade und bin langsam beim Tippen...


----------



## Santii89 (30. November 2019)

Okay das Netzteil sollte ich ändern, wie schaut es mit dem Rest der Komponenten aus?

Zu den Monitoren sollte es schon 27 Zoll sein, habe mir einige mal live angeschaut.
Er sollte 144Hz haben und WQHD unterstützen.


----------



## svd (30. November 2019)

Beim CPU-Kühler würde ich auch nicht den "Pure Rock Slim" wählen, der könnte nämlich das Problem haben, nicht optimal auf AM4-Boards zu passen, d.h. sich nur so orientieren zu lassen, dass der Luftstrom "von unten nach oben" geht.
Ich würde da zB zum "Scythe Mugen 5" greifen, vlt. sogar in der PCGH-Edition mit den noch leiseren Lüftern. (Hatte schon den "Mugen 1", aktuell den 4er, ich bin von der Leistung der Familie überzeugt.) 
Du kannst aber auch zB den "beQuiet Dark Rock 4" nehmen, der gerade noch so in das Gehäuse passt.

Dafür würde ich sogar "nur" den "Ryzen 7 3700X" nehmen, der, mMn unnötige, Aufpreis zum 3800X fließt dadurch in den hochwertigeren Kühler. In der Praxis wirst du wohl kaum einen Unterschied bemerken. 
Ryzens sind iA nicht die Superübertakter,  verhalten sich, durch die Bank, recht ähnlich. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein besser gekühlter 3700X im Endeffekt höher boostet als ein 3800X mit unterdimensionierter Kühlung.

Wenn der Aufpreis nicht zu unverschämt hoch ist, würde ich beim Arbeitsspeicher auch darauf achten, dass, falls 3200Mhz-Kit, dieses bevorzugt eine CL von 14 hat. Ein entsprechendes "G.Skill Flare X"-Kit wäre gut, ist leider relativ teuer.
Die Alternative wäre für mich ein 3600Mhz-CL16-Kit. 
Gerade bei Ryzen-Systemen würde ich, wenn es um ordentlichen Arbeitsspeicher geht, nicht ander falschen Stelle sparen wollen.


----------



## Santii89 (30. November 2019)

svd schrieb:


> Beim CPU-Kühler würde ich auch nicht den "Pure Rock Slim" wählen, der könnte nämlich das Problem haben, nicht optimal auf AM4-Boards zu passen, d.h. sich nur so orientieren zu lassen, dass der Luftstrom "von unten nach oben" geht.
> Ich würde da zB zum "Scythe Mugen 5" greifen, vlt. sogar in der PCGH-Edition mit den noch leiseren Lüftern. (Hatte schon den "Mugen 1", aktuell den 4er, ich bin von der Leistung der Familie überzeugt.)
> Du kannst aber auch zB den "beQuiet Dark Rock 4" nehmen, der gerade noch so in das Gehäuse passt.
> 
> ...





Okay, ich habe den über Agando konfiguriert, dort war der Ryzen 7 3800X kostenlos als Update zum 3700x mit drin.
Als Anbieter zum RAM wurden mir auf der HP  diese angezeigt: Corsair Vengeance / G.Skill Aegis / Crucial Ballistix
haben diese den CL14? Auf was bezieht sich das CL denn, bzw wofür ist es gut?

Meinst ich werde mit meiner Konfi Probleme bekommen mit dem Hitzemanagement usw?


----------



## Chemenu (30. November 2019)

Ich würde in 32 Gb RAM mit 3600 MHz investieren wenn du ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben willst. Dann könntest du den Fi Clock auf 1800 MHz stellen und hättest einen schönen Performance Gewinn. 

Außerdem würde ich persönlich ein 4K Display haben wollen, aber das musst du selber für Dich entscheiden wenn dir das nicht wichtig ist. 

Bzgl. Netzteil finde ich 750 W eigentlich ganz ok. Ich hab immer gern ein paar Reserven weil die Netzteile im Lauf der Jahre etwas an Leistung verlieren. Mein Enermax 750W ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch 1A, auch mit dem neuen Ryzen 9 System. Gerade weil man Netzteile so lange verwenden kann macht es wenig Sinn da ein paar Euro zu sparen.


----------



## Santii89 (30. November 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich würde in 32 Gb RAM mit 3600 MHz investieren wenn du ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben willst. Dann könntest du den Fi Clock auf 1800 MHz stellen und hättest einen schönen Performance Gewinn.
> 
> Außerdem würde ich persönlich ein 4K Display haben wollen, aber das musst du selber für Dich entscheiden wenn dir das nicht wichtig ist.
> 
> Bzgl. Netzteil finde ich 750 W eigentlich ganz ok. Ich hab immer gern ein paar Reserven weil die Netzteile im Lauf der Jahre etwas an Leistung verlieren. Mein Enermax 750W ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch 1A, auch mit dem neuen Ryzen 9 System. Gerade weil man Netzteile so lange verwenden kann macht es wenig Sinn da ein paar Euro zu sparen.



Vielen lieben Dank für deine Meinung Chemenu.
Den Ram könnte ich ja später immer noch nachträglich aufrüsten, falls es für meine Bedürfnisse nicht ausreichend ist.

4K finde ich Preis/Leistung noch zu extrem. Zu dem habe ich gehört, dass es noch gar nicht vernünftig ausgereift ist?

Was hälst du denn sonst von dem Setup?

LG
Santi


----------



## Chemenu (30. November 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> 4K finde ich Preis/Leistung noch zu extrem. Zu dem habe ich gehört, dass es noch gar nicht vernünftig ausgereift ist?
> 
> Was hälst du denn sonst von dem Setup?
> 
> ...



Der Kühler erscheint mir etwas schwach bzw. billig. Ich würde da eher einen Noctua, z.B. NH-U12S oder größer verbauen.  
Gehäuse ist eh immer Geschmacksache, hauptsache es gefällt, hat anständige Kühlung und Platz für die Hardware.
 4k ist an sich schon ausgereift, braucht aber natürlich mehr Grafik Power wenn man in 4k spielen will (was mit einer 2080 Suoer eigentlich schon gegeben ist, je nach Spiel). 
Ich spiele mit meiner 5700XT auch in 4k auf einem TV. Aber wenn Dir 144 Hz wichtiger sind als 4k und HDR spricht auch nichts gegen einen WQHD Monitor.


----------



## Santii89 (30. November 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Der Kühler erscheint mir etwas schwach bzw. billig. Ich würde da eher einen Noctua, z.B. NH-U12S oder größer verbauen.
> Gehäuse ist eh immer Geschmacksache, hauptsache es gefällt, hat anständige Kühlung und Platz für die Hardware.
> 4k ist an sich schon ausgereift, braucht aber natürlich mehr Grafik Power wenn man in 4k spielen will (was mit einer 2080 Suoer eigentlich schon gegeben ist, je nach Spiel).
> Ich spiele mit meiner 5700XT auch in 4k auf einem TV. Aber wenn Dir 144 Hz wichtiger sind als 4k und HDR spricht auch nichts gegen einen WQHD Monitor.





Ich habe aus Neugier nochmal bei Dubaro geschaut, die ja mit Hardwaredealz.de zusammenarbeiten und die verbauen sogar nur den normalen CPU-Boxedkühler :o Das wäre ja reine Abzocke...?
Siehe Link: https://www.dubaro.de/mixxxer.php?products_id=4155 oder liegt es daran, weil das Gehäuse mehr Lüfter hat?

Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen Nvidia und AMD-Grafikkarten?

4k sieht sicher geil aus. Aber Kostentechnisch was Monitor betrifft aktuell nicht meine Liga, zu dem reicht mir eig. Full-HD, Hauptsache Gaming läuft auf guten FPS mit Maximalen Settings (Y)


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Ich habe aus Neugier nochmal bei Dubaro geschaut, die ja mit Hardwaredealz.de zusammenarbeiten und die verbauen sogar nur den normalen CPU-Boxedkühler :o Das wäre ja reine Abzocke...?
> Siehe Link: https://www.dubaro.de/mixxxer.php?products_id=4155 oder liegt es daran, weil das Gehäuse mehr Lüfter hat?


 die Preise haben mit vielen Dingen zu tun - meistens zahlst du für einen "Komplett"-PC mehr, auch wenn es PCs sind, die man im gewissen Rahmen anpassen kann, als wenn du einen PC selber zusammenstellst und -baust. Preisunterschiede können am Service liegen und auch an den Einkaufspreisen, die der Shop selbst hat.

Du kannst bei einem shop wie Mindfactory auch Einzelteile in den Warenkorb legen und am Ende als Service für 100€ einen Zusammenbau wählen. Das kann günstiger als ein Komplett-PC sein, muss aber nicht. Ich meine, das mifcom idR relativ gute Preise hat, die nicht viel höher als beim Selbstbau sind. Zumindest im Schnitt. Natürlich kann es auch passieren, dass der Aufpreis für eine bestimmte Komponente mal deutlich zu hoch ist.



> Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen Nvidia und AMD-Grafikkarten?


 In einer sehr unterschiedlichen Technik.     Eine RTX-Grafikkarte kann halt "Raytracing", sofern ein Game das bietet. Damit hast du bei bestimmten Dinge eine realistischere Optik - dafür hast du dann aber weniger Leistung als wenn du Raytracing nicht aktivierst. Bei AMD gibt es das nicht, aber es gibt auch nur wenige Games, die Raytracing bieten. Theoretisch kann man das trotzdem von jeder Grafikkarte berechnen lassen, aber ohne die RTX-Technik von Nvidia geht dabei dann noch mehr Leistung verloren als mit der RTX-Technik.

Abseits von Raytracing hast du als Nutzer eigentlich nur Unterschiede bei der Leistung und den Preisen. Du kannst bei der Preisklasse ab ca 300-350€ ungefähr so rechnen:

RTX 2060 - ab 330 Euro
+10% Leistung => AMD RX 5700 - ab 330 Euro
+5% Leistung => RTX 2060 Super und RTX 2070 - ab 390 Euro
+8% Leistung => AMD RX 5700 XT - ab 390 Euro
+10% Leistung => RTX 2070 Super - ab 500 Euro
+8% Leistung => RTX 2080 - ab 650 Euro
+4% Leistung => RTX 2080 Super - ab 700 Euro
+15% Leistung = RTX 2080 Ti - ab 1050 Euro

Das Leistungsplus immer bezogen auf die Karte direkt darüber. Das heißt wenn du nicht unbedingt die Leistung einer RTX 2070 Sper oder mehr brauchst, dann bietet AMD etwas mehr Leistung als die gleichteuren Nvidia-Modelle. Dafür hat AMD keine GANZ starken Karten. Hinzu kommt: eine um Zb um 10% übertaktete RX 5700 XT ist etwa gleichschnelle wie eine RTX 2070 Super. D.h. es kann auch eine Rolle spielen, die stark übertaktet ein Modell ab Werk ist, und da die Karten teils unter 10% auseinander sind, kann das durch ein OC-Modell schon mal kompensiert werden.



> 4k sieht sicher geil aus. Aber Kostentechnisch was Monitor betrifft aktuell nicht meine Liga, zu dem reicht mir eig. Full-HD, Hauptsache Gaming läuft auf guten FPS mit Maximalen Settings (Y)


 Da reicht an sich eine AMD RX 5700, RTX 2060 Super bzw normale 2070 oder AMD RX 5700 XT für eine ganze Weile aus.


----------



## Santii89 (1. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die Preise haben mit vielen Dingen zu tun - meistens zahlst du für einen "Komplett"-PC mehr, auch wenn es PCs sind, die man im gewissen Rahmen anpassen kann, als wenn du einen PC selber zusammenstellst und -baust. Preisunterschiede können am Service liegen und auch an den Einkaufspreisen, die der Shop selbst hat.
> 
> Du kannst bei einem shop wie Mindfactory auch Einzelteile in den Warenkorb legen und am Ende als Service für 100€ einen Zusammenbau wählen. Das kann günstiger als ein Komplett-PC sein, muss aber nicht. Ich meine, das mifcom idR relativ gute Preise hat, die nicht viel höher als beim Selbstbau sind. Zumindest im Schnitt. Natürlich kann es auch passieren, dass der Aufpreis für eine bestimmte Komponente mal deutlich zu hoch ist.
> 
> ...





Wow, super Erklärung. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Meine Konfig über Agando beschäftigt mich nun seit Freitag morgen, da ich halt für 2000€ ein neues Set-Up möchte was auch in den nächsten Jahren hält, ohne minderwertige oder alte Hardware zu kaufen.
Bzw. ein gut funktionierendes aufeinander abgestimmtes Set-Up haben möchte.

Wie siehst du das Set-Up denn von mir Konfiguriert über Agando?
Ich überlege sogar auch vllt auf die 2080ti zu gehen.

LG
Santi


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Wow, super Erklärung. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
> Meine Konfig über Agando beschäftigt mich nun seit Freitag morgen, da ich halt für 2000€ ein neues Set-Up möchte was auch in den nächsten Jahren hält, ohne minderwertige oder alte Hardware zu kaufen.
> Bzw. ein gut funktionierendes aufeinander abgestimmtes Set-Up haben möchte.
> 
> ...


 Das ist Blödsinn, vor allem für Full-HD. Die Karte ist zwar die schnellste, aber sie kostet doppelt so viel wie eine RTX 2070 Super. Da ist es 100x klüger, das Geld zu sparen und früher eine neue Karte zu holen. Mal angenommen, du nimmst eine RTX 2070 super. Wenn du dann zB in 4 Jahren ne Karte für die gesparten 500€ holst, wird die schneller als eine RTX 2080 Ti sein. Und zu dem gesparten Geld kommt ja noch das dazu, was die 2070 Super noch bringt.

Der PC mit dem Ryzen 3800X ist gut, nur das Netzteil wie gesagt weit übertrieben. Ein 500W-BeQuiet oder so für 70-80€ reicht dicke. Aber der kostet sicher nicht 2000€, oder? Die Einzelteile kommen auf etwa 1500-1550 Euro. Dazu noch Windows und Zusammenbau/Service. 

Die Frage dabei ist, ob es ein Ryzen 7 sein muss. Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist in Spielen nur 5% langsamer, kostet aber auch nur 200€. Sofern du nicht oft viele Anwendungen parallel laufen hast, bringen die vielen Threads der Ryzen 7 wenig bis nichts.


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2019)

Für's Streaming ist der Ryzen-7 sicher nicht verkehrt. Ich glaube, der Ryzen-5 lässt da noch Frames liegen, vor allem, wenn die Qualität höher ist.
Beim Alleinespielen reicht der 3600 natürlich für das  meiste völlig aus.


----------



## Santii89 (1. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn, vor allem für Full-HD. Die Karte ist zwar die schnellste, aber sie kostet doppelt so viel wie eine RTX 2070 Super. Da ist es 100x klüger, das Geld zu sparen und früher eine neue Karte zu holen. Mal angenommen, du nimmst eine RTX 2070 super. Wenn du dann zB in 4 Jahren ne Karte für die gesparten 500€ holst, wird die schneller als eine RTX 2080 Ti sein. Und zu dem gesparten Geld kommt ja noch das dazu, was die 2070 Super noch bringt.
> 
> Der PC mit dem Ryzen 3800X ist gut, nur das Netzteil wie gesagt weit übertrieben. Ein 500W-BeQuiet oder so für 70-80€ reicht dicke. Aber der kostet sicher nicht 2000€, oder? Die Einzelteile kommen auf etwa 1500-1550 Euro. Dazu noch Windows und Zusammenbau/Service.
> 
> Die Frage dabei ist, ob es ein Ryzen 7 sein muss. Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist in Spielen nur 5% langsamer, kostet aber auch nur 200€. Sofern du nicht oft viele Anwendungen parallel laufen hast, bringen die vielen Threads der Ryzen 7 wenig bis nichts.





Ich möchte die Spiele in WQHD spielen, dazu Streamen und Videoschnitt machen. Habe zu dem permanent den Browser mit diversen Tabs offen, sowie verschiedene Anwendungen.
Zu dem möchte ich mit Doppelmonitor spielen, sprich einen zum Zocken, den anderen um den Stream/Chat zu verfolgen, Anwendungen zu nutzen und nebenbei Browsen, Musikstreaming etc.

Ich denke auch, dass die 2080 Super reicht. Meine Konfig kostet knapp 1800€.

Mein Ziel ist es, dass ich bis auf den RAM / GraKa / Kühlung die nächsten Jahre ruhe habe.
Und das alle Komponenten flüssig / stabil auf maximalen Settings laufen.

Habe nämlich gelesen, dass einige RAM bei bestimmten Mainbords nicht ihre vollen Hz erreichen.
Einige RAM sind auf AMD abgestimmt usw... Auf RBG kann ich erstmal verzichten, Preis/Leistung muss passen.

Dazu sollte es ein Zukunftssicheres Mainbord sein, welches eine gute Qualität und Funktionalität hat.
Habe nämlich auch gelesen, dass einige Lüfter den RAM-Bereich überdecken oder ähnliche störende Faktoren vorhanden sind.

Grade weil ich halt wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe suche ich hier Rat und deshalb beschäftigt mich das Thema auch so dermaßen.
Grade was die unterschiedlichen Hersteller der Hardware für Pro/Cons haben oder welche Boards z. B. diese und jene Vorteile bieten.
Man möchte ja keine knappe 2000€ für Fehlkäufe ausgeben  

LG
Santi


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Spiele in WQHD spielen, dazu Streamen und Videoschnitt machen. Habe zu dem permanent den Browser mit diversen Tabs offen, sowie verschiedene Anwendungen.
> Zu dem möchte ich mit Doppelmonitor spielen, sprich einen zum Zocken, den anderen um den Stream/Chat zu verfolgen, Anwendungen zu nutzen und nebenbei Browsen, Musikstreaming etc.


 Dann nimm ruhig den Ryzen 7.



> Ich denke auch, dass die 2080 Super reicht. Meine Konfig kostet knapp 1800€.


 Oder eine RTX 2080 non-super. Der Unterschied ist gering.




> Habe nämlich gelesen, dass einige RAM bei bestimmten Mainbords nicht ihre vollen Hz erreichen.
> Einige RAM sind auf AMD abgestimmt usw... Auf RBG kann ich erstmal verzichten, Preis/Leistung muss passen.


 Inzwischen sollte es da nur noch sehr selten Probleme geben. "Abgestimmt" ist das RAM nicht speziell auf AMD oder Intel, aber AMD kam es mit den neuen CPUs eher mal vor, dass es nicht klappte. Per neuem BIOS ist das aber in aller Regel dann kein Problem mehr, falls es denn überhaupt eines gab.



> Dazu sollte es ein Zukunftssicheres Mainbord sein, welches eine gute Qualität und Funktionalität hat.
> Habe nämlich auch gelesen, dass einige Lüfter den RAM-Bereich überdecken oder ähnliche störende Faktoren vorhanden sind.


 also, dass Lüfter den RAM-Bereich verdecken kann sein, liegt aber dann am CPU-Kühler. Die Abstände sind aber bei allen Mainboards an sich ähnlich oder sogar gleich, und wenn man keinen Monster-Kühler nimmt, der bis übers RAM ragt, UND hohes RAM nimmt, passiert da nix.

Welchen CPU-Kühler willst du denn nehmen?


----------



## Santii89 (2. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann nimm ruhig den Ryzen 7.
> 
> Oder eine RTX 2080 non-super. Der Unterschied ist gering.
> 
> ...




Ich hab den Pure Rock Slim als CPU-Kühler genommen.

Welchen RAM würdest du denn für den ryzen 3800x empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Pure Rock Slim als CPU-Kühler genommen.
> 
> Welchen RAM würdest du denn für den ryzen 3800x empfehlen?


 Also, richtig "empfehlen" könnte ich da jetzt nix, aber bei mir läuft auf einem MSI-B450-Mainboard das RAM von Crucial "Ballistix Sports LT" bei 3200 MHz ohne Mucken. 

Falls Du bei Agando bestellst, müssen die natürlich RAM nehmen, das mit den genannten Werten auch mit dem Mainboard funktioniert. Du kannst dann 3200 MHz nehmen, da scheint Agando ohne dass Du darauf Einfluss hast und sofern man nicht den RGB-RAM will entweder Crucial Ballistix oder Corsair Vengeance oder G.Skill Aegis zu nehmen. Die sind alle gut, sofern es halt nicht zufällig mit dem "Wunschmainboard" Probleme gibt. Beim RAM mit 3600Mhz gibt es wohl nur G.Skill RipJaws V, das ist auch gut, kann aber vlt mit manchen Kühlern in Konflikt kommen - mit dem Dark Rock Slim aber sicher nicht, und falls doch, würde Agando dies natürlich dann ansprechen und was ändern.


----------



## Santii89 (2. Dezember 2019)

Hey Herbboy,

ich habe meine Konfi nochmal geändert.

Alles wie oben, nur folgendes geändert.

RAM: overclocking DDR4-RAM, G.Skill Ripjaws V, 2x 16GB, Dual Chandell, Aluminium Heatspreader rot, PCB schwarz 2x16GB - 3600
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 801 Window schwarz
Mainbord: MSI X570 Gaming PRO Carbon Wifi, AMD X570
Kühler: Wasserkühlung Prozessor Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240

Passt was nicht? Oder was würdet ihr anders machen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Hey Herbboy,
> 
> ich habe meine Konfi nochmal geändert.
> 
> ...



Passt, aber Gehäuse, Board und die WakÜ sind natürlich eher "Luxus" als "sinnvoll"


----------



## Santii89 (2. Dezember 2019)

Okay, dann passt das Set-Up, super.

Falls doch noch was suboptimal sein sollte bitte sagen, damit ich`s ändern kann.
War mir noch etwas unsicher bzgl. dem Ram und der WaKü.
Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen habe (Y)


----------



## Santii89 (2. Dezember 2019)

Nochmal eine andere Idee.

Eine AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB, Sapphire Nitro+ kostet mich ca 380€ weniger als die Nvidia GeForce RTX2080S 8GB, Palit Super GameRock.
Meint ihr ich soll die Euros sparen und nächstes Jahr mal schauen was so kommt, wenn es überhaupt notwendig ist und dafür lieber n Elgato Streamdeck etc kaufen?

380€ ist schon ne Hausnummer, oder macht die 2080S soviel mehr?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine andere Idee.
> 
> Eine AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB, Sapphire Nitro+ kostet mich ca 380€ weniger als die Nvidia GeForce RTX2080S 8GB, Palit Super GameRock.
> Meint ihr ich soll die Euros sparen und nächstes Jahr mal schauen was so kommt, wenn es überhaupt notwendig ist und dafür lieber n Elgato Streamdeck etc kaufen?
> ...


In Full HD ca 20% mehr FPS; in WQHD ca 25% mehr. Hier ein guter Test: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-07...er-test/2/#abschnitt_benchmarks_in_2560__1440 


Bei vielen anspruchsvollen Games hast du mit der 5700 XT bei maximalen Details in Full-HD mindestens 60 FPS, bei auf eine große Spielermasse angelegten Titeln wie Far Cry New Dawn, Battlefield oder CoD Black ops4 über 100 FPS, bei letzterem fast 200 FPS. Nur Metro: Exodus haut so rein, dass die 5700 XT nur 52 FPS schafft, die 2080s schafft da 63 FPS.


----------



## Santii89 (3. Dezember 2019)

Okay, würdest du denn für die 400€ Unterschied lieber zur 5700 XT greifen?

Nächstes Jahr sollen ja neue AMD & Nvidia-Karten rauskommen, welche sicher auch nochmal um einiges besser sind.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Okay, würdest du denn für die 400€ Unterschied lieber zur 5700 XT greifen?


 also, ich persönlich ja. Der Aufpreis für die Mehrleistung anderer Karten ist einfach zu hoch. Und die 5700 XT reicht selbst für WQHD eine ganze Weile aus, zumindest wenn du bei manchen Games nicht "MAXIMALE" Details nimmst, sondern etwas weniger. Denn es gibt Games, deren maximaler Modus deutlich zulegt zu zB "hoch", und nen Unterschied siehst du am Ende gar nicht. Die Entwickler reizen da nur die aktuelle Hardware voll aus, was aber eben nicht immer Sinn macht. Wenn man wollte, könnte man auch einen Maximal-Modus für ein eher simples Spiel einbauen, den selbst eine RTX 2080 Ti in Full-HD nur mit 20 FPS schafft  



> Nächstes Jahr sollen ja neue AMD & Nvidia-Karten rauskommen, welche sicher auch nochmal um einiges besser sind.


 Also, so ein Argument würde ich nie zählen lassen, außer es wäre 100% sicher, dass es zb bis spätestens März der Fall sein wird UND es um die Klasse geht, die man im Sinn hat    Denn du kannst immer sagen "es sollen ja in 6-12 Monaten neue Karten kommen..."

Nvidia hat je gerade erst die Super-Versionen releast, es gibt GERÜCHTE über "erstes Halbjahr 2020", was neue Modelle betrifft. Die RX 5700 (XT) ist wiederum auch erst 3-4 Monate alt. Wenn, dann wird AMD zeitnah eher schnellere Karten rausbringen, also zB eine RX 5800, oder aber Lücken schließen, zB eine RX 5600. Und am Ende ist dann eh die Frage, ob die neuen Karten denn "mehr fürs gleiche Geld" bieten oder ob nicht einfach nur zB eine neue RTX 3070 dann eben einer RTX 2080 entspricht und quasi das gleiche kostet. Denn bei Release der neuen Karten werden die alten in der Regel nicht günstiger, außer es gibt echt einen starken Unterschied.


----------



## Santii89 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass ich es nochmal ändern lasse. 400€ Mehr für die in meinen Augen geringe Mehrleistung ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass ich es nochmal ändern lasse. 400€ Mehr für die in meinen Augen geringe Mehrleistung ist es nicht wert.



Eventuell wäre der Aufpreis auf eine 2070 Super noch ok, wenn man die Gesamtaussage betrachtet. ca 10% mehr FPS bei WQHD und Full-HD


----------



## Santii89 (3. Dezember 2019)

Die Nitro+ war nicht lagern, nehme nun doch die 2080S.
Keine Lust noch länger zu warten 

Die 2070S fällt nicht in meine Auswahl. Der Aufpreis zur 2080S ist nicht so extrem und die 2080S soll lt. Tests deutlich besser sein.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Die Nitro+ war nicht lagern, nehme nun doch die 2080S.
> Keine Lust noch länger zu warten
> 
> Die 2070S fällt nicht in meine Auswahl. Der Aufpreis zur 2080S ist nicht so extrem und die 2080S soll lt. Tests deutlich besser sein.


 ich kenne die Zusammenstellungpreise ja nicht, aber im freien Handel wäre der Unterschied ca. 200€, bzw der Aufpreis auf eine RX 5700 XT läge bei 120-150€. In DEM Fall wäre die 2070s halt auch noch "okay" gewesen. Wenn es natürlich beim Shop andere Unterschiede gibt, vlt auch wegen der lieferbaren Modelle. Innerhalb der gleichen Grafikkarten-Serie gibt es ja locker 100-150€ Differenz bei den einzelnen Modellen, da kann eine stark übertaktete 2070S mit besonderem Kühler dann nur noch 50-100€ entfernt von einer "normalen" 2080s sein


----------



## Santii89 (3. Dezember 2019)

Jep, dass ist leider das Problem bei Agando. Hätte gerne die Trio gehabt. Aber die haben halt nur 2-3 Hersteller/Marken/Publisher um auch diese Preise machen zu können.

Was denkst du, reichen NVMW M.2 SSD 256GB für Windows Betriebssystem only?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Jep, dass ist leider das Problem bei Agando. Hätte gerne die Trio gehabt. Aber die haben halt nur 2-3 Hersteller/Marken/Publisher um auch diese Preise machen zu können.
> 
> Was denkst du, reichen NVMW M.2 SSD 256GB für Windows Betriebssystem only?


 Das reicht dicke, die Frage ist nur, ob du nicht mehr nimmt und manch ein Game draufpackst. Open World-Games können davon ein wenig profitieren, oder Strategiegames, die für jede Schlacht eine Map laden. Eine schnelle M.2-SSD mit 480-512GB kriegst du ja ab 60-70€, mit 1TB ab 110€ im Handel. Kostet das denn viel Aufpreis? Samsung-SSD wären halt wiederum recht teuer, falls du Samsung hast. Problem: bei M.2 sind viele Modelle mit 256GB deutlich langsamer als die mit mind 480GB. welche hast du denn gewählt?


----------



## Santii89 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe 
1x NVME M.2 SSD 250GB Kingston A2000
und
1x NVME M.2 SSD 1TB Patriot Viper VPN100

für obere soll nur das Betriebssystem sein und für die untere dann alles andere.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Ich habe
> 1x NVME M.2 SSD 250GB Kingston A2000
> und
> 1x NVME M.2 SSD 1TB Patriot Viper VPN100
> ...


 ach so ok. Für die Leistung wäre es allerdings egal, ob du nun eine oder zwei SDDs hast. Und du musst beim Mainboard aufpassen, ob eine zweite M.2-SSD nicht irgendwas anderes im Sinne der Leistung "blockiert" bzw. keine volle Anbindung an PCIe hat und daher langsamer läuft.


----------



## Santii89 (4. Dezember 2019)

Okay gut zu wissen, darüber habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht, also lieber eine normale / günstigere SSD nehmen?

Ich bin am überlegen das bei Agando zu stornieren und über Mindfactory zu ordern.
Da weiss ich welche Komponenten ich bestelle und bekomme.

Habe gehört, dass MSI Mainbord soll keine gute Spannungseffizienz haben, weiß da jmd was drüber?
Zu dem würde ich dann auf M.2 und normaler SSD umstellen, sowie evtl. auf die 5700XT Nitro+.

Eure Meinung?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/933812221d3e420341d49e703df983655e7950fc0d9ea21575f


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Okay gut zu wissen, darüber habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht, also lieber eine normale / günstigere SSD nehmen?


 M.2 ist gut, aber ZWEI Stück nur damit auf einer dann nur Windows ist macht wenig Sinn. Vlt mach es so: M.2 mit 480-512GB für Windows und ein paar Lieblingsgames, dazu eine 2,5-Zoll-SSD mit 1TB für den Rest.



> Ich bin am überlegen das bei Agando zu stornieren und über Mindfactory zu ordern.
> Da weiss ich welche Komponenten ich bestelle und bekomme.


 kannst du machen, wobei Agando recht gut sein soll.



> Habe gehört, dass MSI Mainbord soll keine gute Spannungseffizienz haben, weiß da jmd was drüber?


 nee, weiß ich nichts von. Eigentlich ist das ein sehr gutes Modell. Vlt gab es mit altem BIOS ein Problem, oder es ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau von Übertaktern, weil ein anderes Board für 50€ mehr ein wenig besser dabei abschneidet?


----------



## Santii89 (4. Dezember 2019)

danke Herbboy für deine guten Erklärungen.

Dann freue ich mich auf meinen neuen Rechner 

Hast du noch Tipps für mich welche Programme gut sind um zu schauen ob alles so funktioniert wie es soll?
Z. B. CPU, GPU, RAM usw.?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> danke Herbboy für deine guten Erklärungen.
> 
> Dann freue ich mich auf meinen neuen Rechner
> 
> ...



Nö, einfach im BIOS schauen, ob das RAM korrekt taktet und wenn nein: auf "XPG" umstellen, wenn das nix bringt halt manuell umstellen. Ansonsten kannst du einfach mal ne Benchmark von 3DMark durchlaufen lassen, und wenn die Punkte ähnlich wie bei vergleichbaren Systemen sind, ist alles ok. Wenn nein, dann kannst du zB mit dem MSI Afterburner einige Werte wie die Taktraten checken.

Alles andere, falls was nicht stimmt, merkst du dann anhand von Fehlern


----------



## Santii89 (4. Dezember 2019)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für deine schnellen und hilfreichen Tipps.

Auch an alle anderen ein großes Danke ??????


----------



## Santii89 (4. Dezember 2019)

Männer,

was haltet ihr hiervon?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221732f3ab93201e32400de1a22027cc08e7218bad1df


----------



## Chemenu (4. Dezember 2019)

Santii89 schrieb:


> Männer,
> 
> was haltet ihr hiervon?
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221732f3ab93201e32400de1a22027cc08e7218bad1df



Da ist eine Grafikkarte zu viel drin.


----------



## Santii89 (4. Dezember 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Da ist eine Grafikkarte zu viel drin.



Ja welche ist die bessere bzw. welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Chemenu (4. Dezember 2019)

Da findest du eine Bestenliste:

https://ratgeber.pcgameshardware.de..._Die_besten_Grafikkarten_zwischen_600_und_990


----------



## Santii89 (6. Dezember 2019)

Danke


----------

